# Question about what the mini Pandora holds



## songofthesea

Hi, I’m wondering if anyone can tell/show me what the mini pandora holds. I’m looking to use it as an everyday bag. Thanks!


----------



## Heart Star

I love this bag! It holds more than it looks like it should. I always take it for travel.
Small wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses, gum, all the necessities will fit - and I'm usually a big bag fan.


----------



## l.ch.

I also have it and it’s one of my most used bags! It holds really a lot. Wallet, glasses/sunglasses, mini umbrella, keys, phone, I even put a small bottle of water (330ml) once!
I am thinking of buying another one in another color.


----------



## l.ch.

I carried my mini pandora yesterday. Here is what I had with me (plus phone SE 2020):



in the small front pocket I had my phone, LV cles and the little snack for my little son. Everything else went into the bigger compartment. It’s a very roomy bag for its size. I hope I helped you a little.


----------



## l.ch.

Oh, the blue thing is a collapsible water bottle. It was half full.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I love my mini! It's like a black hole, it can hold a ton hahaha


----------

